# Universal door lock actuator only turns one way



## EBL (May 19, 2016)

I'm trying to install a universal door lock actuator on the driver side door, but the universal actuator motor only turns in one direction. If I switch the wires, it'll only move in the opposite direction. Also, I've noticed that the universal actuator won't move at all if the actual door lock is in the locked position. I'm able to lock/unlock using the actual door lock actuator sometimes, but often times it just twitches and doesn't move so I wanted to install this universal lock actuator. Does anyone have any idea how I can troubleshoot this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would get a Dorman replacement actuator from Rockauto.com rather than rig some universal actuator. The Murano used two different actuators which varied depending on whether it had intelligent key or not. Without knowing anything about the "universal part" you are installing (brand and part # would help) nor the year of the Murano, it's hard to help you out as far as diagnosing your problem. From my experience as a former Nissan Master tech, my suggestion is to get a direct replacement part.


----------

